# Portion of Red Cedar River open to Fishing on MSU Campus



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Michigan State University has lifted an ordinance that prevented fishing on the Red Cedar. 

The north bank of the Red Cedar River from the manicipal park just downstream of Harrison Road up to Kalamazoo Street (Sparty Bridge) is now open to fishing. 

Here is the news release:

*Fishing allowed on MSU's Red Cedar River for first time in nearly 50 years*

*Contact: * [SIZE=-1]Scott Hanshue, 269-685-6851 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014 [/SIZE]
*Agency:* [SIZE=-1]Natural Resources[/SIZE] 

Jan. 15, 2013
The Department of Natural Resources has announced anglers will be allowed to fish from shore on the Red Cedar River on the campus of Michigan State University for the first time since an ordinance to ban fishing was passed in the 1960s. In December 2012, the MSU board of trustees approved a change to that ordinance, permitting hook-and-line fishing on the north bank of the river between the western edge of Brody Complex and the Sparty bridge.
Previously, the river was off-limits to shore fishing because the entire campus of MSU is considered a preserve and, therefore, hunting, fishing and gathering were not allowed. Additionally, there were safety concerns about fishing along the riverbank and bridges due to the amount of pedestrian traffic.
Fishing within the designated area will be allowed during a three-year test period. Available species will include steelhead and suckers in the spring, smallmouth bass in the summer, salmon in the fall, and a host of other native species.
"Hopefully, students and citizens will take advantage of this new angling access and opportunity over the next three years and find that it is a successful location," said Jim Dexter, chief of the DNR's Fisheries Division. "If so, it would be well worth future consideration to extend access on the Red Cedar."
The Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit is currently working on a DNR management prescription to stock 3,000 steelhead in the Red Cedar this spring, further enhancing future angling opportunities on campus.
A fishing license is required to fish this section of the Red Cedar. If anglers plan to target trout and/or salmon, they will need to purchase an all-species license.
For more information on fishing in Michigan, visit www.michigan.gov/fishing.
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the Info Jay, can't wait to take advantage of that when I'm back in East Lansing this spring.


----------



## nick51786 (Jan 14, 2011)

And if you don't catch any fish, there's lots of nice scenery on those nice warm spring days in EL lol


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

nick51786 said:


> And if you don't catch any fish, there's lots of nice scenery on those nice warm spring days in EL lol


Yes the men's wrestling team wears those unitards sooo tight. Wait, what?


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

suprised it took this long to see it posted here thought it might be a hush hush thing on this site or some thing


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good to see this happen and hopefully it will encourage younger people to start fishing more.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

"Over by that shopping cart is usually a good spot."


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> "Over by that shopping cart is usually a good spot."


lol is that still there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i cant wait to hit the water. just put together a new fly rig for salmon and steelhead.


----------



## mharv64 (May 11, 2011)

Caught a beautiful chrome........ bike yesterday. fought if for a good 15 min


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Crap!! I work on campus and was hoping this would be a little known secret. Leave it up to the Spartans to screw things up ha ha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Wasted plants

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

agree on wasted plants for sure...anything planted above webber is a waste...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

agree on wasted plants for sure...
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

